# Roland GX-24 Problem: Not Cutting at Correct Position



## double_wood (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Just got my Roland GX-24 recently, the set up and test cut were all going smoothly. However, I encountered some problems when trying to cut an image printed on transfer paper.

Problem 1:
When I try to import .ai file, the cut studio will give me error of "the xxx.ai has a bad format". The file is a working properly in Illustrator. Currently I am using CutStudio v1.28 and that file was saved using Illustrator CS3. What could be the problem?

Problem 2:
One of the image imported got clipped off and does show the full picture even if I resize (Pls see the Image Clipped.jpg and Original Image.jpg). Again, what's wrong with it?

Problem 3:
The cutter is not cutting at the correct position (Pls see Wrong Cutting.jpg). All the CutStudio settings (cutting and printing) are at default. I noticed that the crop marks have crosshair on my screen but not on the sheet printed(it's a solid black on paper after print). Is that the reason why my cutter is not cutting on the correct position? Or is there any setting that I should set in order to get a correct cutting?
Anyone encounter the same problem as me?
Any solution/suggestion?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what to tell you about it cutting in the wrong position. Would you mind showing a screen grab of cut studio before you cut it? Make sure it shows the cut lines and your image that you're cutting around.

As for importing, I believe it needs to be AI version 8 (I'm pretty sure I imported an AI 10, and I got the same message). CS3 is definitely too new for CutStudio.

With your image being clipped, you'll need to resize it even more. Either that, or make sure your printer settings are correct, and make sure your plotter settings are correct (the width and length of your sheet). And if those are correct, you'll just need to change the size of your image again.

I'm still really new to CutStudio and Roland, but I'm pretty sure those are the settings you'll need to look at.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Wait...I just thought about somethign after looking at your image clipped image again. Are you sure it's being exported properly from whatever software you designed it in? I see what you're talking about now.

What software is it being exported from?

I can also take a look at your files if you'd like and see what I can come up with. Just make sure you save any Illy files down to version CS1 (that's all I have). [email protected]


----------



## double_wood (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Chani,

Thanks for the reply. I had sent the jpg file to your email.


----------



## double_wood (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess I found the culprit for my problem. It's all due to the paper, or I should say because I feed only ONE sheet into my printer tray and somehow, the crop marks were printed wrongly (slightly tilted and out from the printing setup) when the printer "drag" the paper in.

I tried to feed with one stack of papers and the registration marks came out correctly(except at the end of printing, some inks spill around the first crop mark). The cutter is able to cut now though still not perfect. I set the offset(inside) to 0.5mm and the cutter did cut 0.5mm inside the image on some area but not all. (Meaning I can still see some white borders along the image). I guess this is due to the imperfection of one of the marks because there's ink spill around it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

double_wood said:


> Hi Chani,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I had sent the jpg file to your email.


I sent a reply email with a couple of things. Did you receive it?

Hopefully that will take care of your image import issue.

For others: for some reason the image that DW was trying to import (a jpg) was importing "wrong" and importing as B&W and cutting part of the image off. I resaved the image in Photoshop CS using the Save for Web dialog, and it imported just fine into CutStudio. I have no idea what happened with the original, or if it had something to do with Illy CS3.


----------



## suju (May 2, 2008)

Hi
I am trying to cut on my roland gx-24 for the first time and it's not working. I've been watching all the how to videos on youtube, but mine is not working the same. I am trying to cut on the jetpro soft stretch, but for some reason the cutter can't find the 3rd mark. It finds the first two just fine, but then it goes pass the 3rd mark by about 1/2" and after two scans, it stops and says that it can't find the 3rd mark. I was watching the videos and it didn't seem like the person's picture was completely in the boundaries of the 3 marks. My picture is bigger than the boundaries of the 3 marks. Is that the problem? Do I need to enlarge the area within the 3 marks? Also,, what force setting do you use for cutting jetpro softstretch?

Thanks!
suju


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

suju did you by any chance print in mirror configuration and you marks are in the wrong place.


----------



## suju (May 2, 2008)

No, I wish it was that easy ;o) The marks are in the correct position. The optic eye just seems to pass the 3rd mark by about 1/2"...it's so close to it,but it misses it and then the cutter stops and says it can't find it.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Are your marks over the white cutting line when you hit cut?


----------



## suju (May 2, 2008)

if you mean the white cutting lines on the cutter, then yes they are. Do you know if my picture has to be smaller than the 3 mark boundaries? Because it is. Maybe I'll try shrinking down my picture tomorrow to see if that works.

thanks


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

unless I am doing it wrong you need a top margin of about 2.5" and your design has to fit within the marks good luck it took me a while to get a good cut, and I am still not happy with the size. I can get out of a 8.5" by 11" it's more like 7.5" by 9" and then the design fits in that.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, your image needs to be completely within the outer boundaries of the registration marks.

I'm guessing that's the problem...


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a similar problem where it kept going past the 3rd mark but would still find it. I believe it was something to do with the print setup where it wasn't printing the mark where the cutter expected it to be. Once I got the printer settings correct, then Cutstudio would print it correctly and the cutter found all 3 marks instantly.


----------



## Yaira (Dec 31, 2011)

I just got a Roland GX-24 and when I send the cutting the machine do it wrong, is I send it vertical the cut preforming on horizontal and viceversa, I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Yaira said:


> I just got a Roland GX-24 and when I send the cutting the machine do it wrong, is I send it vertical the cut preforming on horizontal and viceversa, I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gees this is an old post.
I think this should have been a new topic...

It sounds like you have the Rotate on. When you start the cutter what side is the head on? If it is to the right you have the cutter rotated you will need to go into the setting and change it back. 
What program are you cutting from.
CW


----------

